# Important question regarding idle.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's about right. To smooth out your shifting, shift at lower RPMs. Until my ECO is warmed up I'm shifting at 1500 RPMs.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The engine also freaks out and adds a lot of throttle if you run the RPMs below where it's trying to idle, which doesn't help. I'll reverse out/drive off in 1st without touching the gas some days because of the high idle. When I put the clutch in, it'll quickly rev over 1500 and then back down.

Until it warms up, I just slip the clutch a little more to make it smoother.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The engine also freaks out and adds a lot of throttle if you run the RPMs below where it's trying to idle


This is how I taught myself to do no-throttle starts. Even after the car is warmed up the ECU will do everything it can to keep you from idling too low.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> That's about right. To smooth out your shifting, shift at lower RPMs. Until my ECO is warmed up I'm shifting at 1500 RPMs.


As long as this is normal it doesn't bother me  thanks.

Quick question though. As far as a replacement to trans fluid, what would you reccomend?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Amsoil Synchromesh.

<3.

Shifting is MUCH smoother, and 2nd doesn't grind if you shift too quickly for it.


----------

